# Floppy Back Legs



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Hi There!

Thunder is 10 weeks old, and seems to not have very strong back quarters. I am not sure if this is normal or if we should be concerned. He seems happy, no apparent pain, runs and hops around. We are discouraging him from standing on his back legs etc. We have a smallish back yard (10M across) and sometimes for 5 minutes I'll run back and forward whilst he chases me, till one of us flops on the ground exhausted. Is this level of exercise ok for a pup his age?


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

In my opinion floppy is ok in a 10 week old pup, their still trying to find balance, but I'd watch him, and if you feel like there is something wrong, then go by your gut feeling and take him to the vet. Sound slike he's a happy pup. He will let you know when he's too tired to play anymore, just make sure he has fresh water to drink when out playing like that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is show lines right? (I mean German/Australian showlines, not American.) 

Show line puppies can tend to look "floppy" in the hind end. He should grow out of it.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

He lets me know if he is tired, I am just wary of damaging his hips by overexcercising him


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had pups at 12 weeks and 8 weeks only. But no floppiness and I never worried about over excersize either... I would think that excersize would build muscles.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First I'd call the breeder just to make sure this is normal.

And if your dog is from a showline background I've heard this is fairly common. EXERCISE is really important to gain the strength as well as gaining control of those growing limbs.


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Confirmed with the breeder and he wasn't in the slightest bit concerned. He suggested getting the vet to check him over when he has his 12 week vacs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 10 weeks old there's nothing strong about them. the 5 minute exercise is ok. at 10 weeks old 5 minute sessions 4 or 5 times a day is good. if you feel something is wrong with his hind quarters take him to the Vet. my boy was floppy/sloppy untill he was 6 months old or so. even then he was all over the place with his movement. your boy is just going through puppyhood. good luck with the new pup.


----------

